# 101 Craft Skills



## Kaodi (Nov 11, 2011)

Just because I am kind of obsessed with crafting... 

Sources: Craft (Int) - Pathfinder_OGC , Profession (Wis, Trained only) - Pathfinder_OGC , Medieval London Guilds , Alphabetical list

1. Alchemy
2. Architecture* 
3. Armour
4. Baking*
5. Baskets
6. Blacksmithing
7. Books
8. Bows
9. Brewing*
10. Calligraphy
11. Carpentry
12. Clockmaking
13. Cloth
14. Clothing
15. Cooking*
16. Dyes
17. Glass
18. Jewelery
19. Leather
20. Locks
21. Paintings
22. Pottery
23. Sculptures
24. Ships
25. Shoes
26. Sketches
27. Stonemasonry
28. Tanning*
29. Traps
30. Weapons

* Professions which I think make more sense as Crafts.


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Nov 11, 2011)

31. Disturbing Mental Images

(Courtesy of Order of the Stick)


----------



## Celebrim (Nov 11, 2011)

2. Architecture -> Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering)
4. Baking -> Craft (Cooking)
12. Clockmaking -> Craft (Machinist)
16. Dyes -> Craft (Alchemy)  Also manufacture of paints, soaps

If Blacksmithing doesn't become 'Smithing', then:

31. Whitesmith (tin, other soft metals)
32. Brownsmith (copper, bronze, brass)
33. Chandler (candles)

Optional decorative arts other than jewelry
34. Engraving 
35. Embossure
36. Enamel
37. Embrodiery
38. Perfumes (including incenses, etc.)

Complex objects are created by combining several crafts.  Specialists, say a loriner or a plowwright, could be created by a skill feat that applied a large bonus to a narrow skill or by creating a class feature for the Expert skill that allowed you to choose specialties (my preference).


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Nov 12, 2011)

SnowleopardVK said:


> 31. Disturbing Mental Images
> 
> (Courtesy of Order of the Stick)




I wanted to give you XP for this, but apparently I can't.  Anyway...

39.  Witches.  For Witch Craft.
40.  Codpieces.  For gnomes.  FITTED codpieces.
41.  Saddles and Bridles for Giraffes.  Also for gnomes.


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you may get some use out of this.

I want my next character to be a bottom knocker.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Nov 12, 2011)

You should check out the experts book by skirmisher games.  Pretty amazing stuff.


----------

